# Purple/Blue/Royal Emperor Tetra (Inpaichthys Kerri) experiences . . .



## Wookii (20 Dec 2021)

Just checking with everyone on here to see if anyone has kept Inpaichthys Kerri - aka Purple Emperor / Blue Emperor / Royal Tetra before. I can find lots of 'fact file' information online, but little in the way of real owner experiences.







This fish is largely suggested to remain at up to 3.5-4.0cm, is that size typical?

It is noted as a 'peaceful' community fish, but has anyone has experiences of it with slightly smaller dwarf fish, such as boraras etc? They look fairly active in YouTube videos, unlike most tetras. Whilst that is welcome, I don't necessarily want an overly boisterous fish?

If I go for this fish in my forthcoming 150cm tank, I'd be looking at a shoal of around 15, and be mixing them with Chilli Rasbora (Boraras Brigittae), Salt and Pepper Cory's (Corydoras Habrosus), Ember Tetras (Hyphessobrycon Amandae), Chocolate Gourami's (Sphaerichthys Osphromenoides), and possibly a shoal of Threadfin Rainbows (Iriatherina werneri) and/or a shoal of Dwarf Pencilfish (Nannostomus Marginatus).

Does anyone envisage any compatibility issues with any of these fish?

​


----------



## Conort2 (20 Dec 2021)

Wookii said:


> Does anyone envisage any compatibility issues with any of these fish?




I think I’d go for something abit more chilled with your existing stock. I’ve not kept these in particular but they seem to be quite lively and similar to many of the medium sized hyphessobrycon I keep which would certainly intimidate nano fish like boraras and out compete the gourami. 

Maybe for for tucano tetras if you want something that looks similar but is not as energetic? 

Cheers


----------



## Wookii (20 Dec 2021)

Conort2 said:


> I think I’d go for something abit more chilled with your existing stock. I’ve not kept these in particular but they seem to be quite lively and similar to many of the medium sized hyphessobrycon I keep which would certainly intimidate nano fish like boraras and out compete the gourami.
> 
> Maybe for for tucano tetras if you want something that looks similar but is not as energetic?
> 
> Cheers



Thanks Conor, I was looking at the Tucano's too, though they're an expensive option, and harder to get hold of - do you know of any good sources? I understand what you mean about the Kerri's potentially outcompeting the Chocolates, though my Choc's do currently boss the tank completely against all the other fish, they are the opposite of shy and retiring.

Any other suggestions? It was the colouration that attracted me to the Kerri's, over the reds and oranges I currently have. I could go with Green Neon Rasbora again for different colouration, but fancied something different that I haven't kept before.

It might be the Threadfins alone might be the better addition - any thought on the compatibility if those with the other fish?


----------



## Onoma1 (20 Dec 2021)

I have a few in  a tank with splash tetra, dwarf corydorus and ottos. They seem to get on fine. I have also kept them with Dwarf pencilfish. 

They are fast moving, active and always hungry swimming mid water and at the surface. While generally very peaceful I wouldn't put Chilli Rasbora or any very small fish in with them as they may see them as food! 

In my tank the dominant male has the deep blue colouring. The colouring in the others is much more muted.


----------



## Conort2 (20 Dec 2021)

Wookii said:


> do you know of any good sources?


The big Dutch wholesaler ruinemans stocks them so most shops should be able to order them in for you. 

I think the thread fins would be a great addition. 

How about microrasbora axelrodi for something to provide a different colour? A plus is they’re also from the habitat at as your boraras and gourami.

Cheers


----------



## mort (20 Dec 2021)

Kerri's do have the reputation as fin nippers but like with other species, I think most of this is down to them being kept in to small a group (your idea of 15 would be perfect) amd ive not seen them bother other species when kept in groups. I've found them a robust nice tetra and would recommend them but agree that with your other fish choices you might be better going for something a little less boisterous.


----------



## Wookii (20 Dec 2021)

mort said:


> Kerri's do have the reputation as fin nippers but like with other species, I think most of this is down to them being kept in to small a group (your idea of 15 would be perfect) amd ive not seen them bother other species when kept in groups. I've found them a robust nice tetra and would recommend them but agree that with your other fish choices you might be better going for something a little less boisterous.



Thanks @mort - I'll have to save the Kerri's until I set up a tank for slightly larger fish then. Do you think that the Threadfins would be the better choice then? Any other suggestions in addition to the ones Conor has already mentioned?


----------



## hypnogogia (20 Dec 2021)

I’ve got some in with Embers and some cherry barbs.  They get on well, livel, but no chasing, fin nipping or other signs of aggression.  They also leave the cherry shrimp alone.


----------



## mort (20 Dec 2021)

Threadfins are lovely fish. I've only kept them in tanks with a lid but my friend says they can be quite jumpy (at least to begin with) so lots of surface cover helps. 
Is this tank going to have tannins? If it is then something simple like lampeyes give you a nice brilliant eye colour without being to flashy (but they can be jumpy to).

To tell you the truth though I wouldn't go mad with the number of fish species. I am odd, I only go for a few in any tank no matter the size but realise others like more diversity and you have some amazing little fish already. By adding to the existing numbers it might be more harmonious and impressive.
Your current stock should keep the middle and lower parts of the tank busy so the Threadfins and/or pencils are nice choices to add some movement to the upper waters.


----------



## Wookii (20 Dec 2021)

mort said:


> Threadfins are lovely fish. I've only kept them in tanks with a lid but my friend says they can be quite jumpy (at least to begin with) so lots of surface cover helps.
> Is this tank going to have tannins? If it is then something simple like lampeyes give you a nice brilliant eye colour without being to flashy (but they can be jumpy to).
> 
> To tell you the truth though I wouldn't go mad with the number of fish species. I am odd, I only go for a few in any tank no matter the size but realise others like more diversity and you have some amazing little fish already. By adding to the existing numbers it might be more harmonious and impressive.
> Your current stock should keep the middle and lower parts of the tank busy so the Threadfins and/or pencils are nice choices to add some movement to the upper waters.



Yeah, I just love the fish, that's the trouble, and I can't have loads of tanks for different species so end up with more species in one tank.


----------



## mort (20 Dec 2021)

Wookii said:


> Yeah, I just love the fish, that's the trouble, and I can't have loads of tanks for different species so end up with more species in one tank.



You are the normal one. There are very few people like me that limit things so much but with 150cm and small fish you have plenty of space to play with and your planned stock sounds a nice mix.


----------



## Wookii (8 Jan 2022)

Out of boredom today, I decided to take a drive to Wharf Aquatics in North Notts. I was hoping to chance on a nice big piece of wood for my forthcoming 1500, as they have a lot of big pieces outside, but nothing struck me.

They do have a awful lot of fish in there though, and I chanced upon another couple of potential options.

Platinum Tetra - these have a sliver shimmer much like the Gold Tetra that I’ve always admired in Maidenhead Aquatics, but which max out too large at 50-60mm. These Platinum Tetras though apparently top out at 25-30mm which is a perfect size. I loved the shimmer of them, and I think they would look great in a planted tank. They were schooling quite tightly in the shop tank, towards the upper layer of the tank - despite there being several hundred of them, though with typical tetra lack of any major movement or activity,

Sedge Tetra - this is the name they were labelled up as, but with the Latin name Hyphessobrycon elachys which Google tells me is more commonly known as the Reed Tetra I believe. Again, these apparently top out at 25mm. The ones in the shop looked great, from memory I’m sure they had some small red patches on the dorsal fin of some of them, but I can’t see that in internet pictures - they seemed quite active for tetras though there was a fair bit of water movement in the tank - their relatively long fins (similar to Phantom tetra) looked great as they swam about interacting with one another.

Any of you guys got any thoughts or experience with either of these?


----------



## mort (8 Jan 2022)

My battery is about to die, so I'll just say I'm sure @Ady34 has elachys tetra and they are a fish I've been wanting to keep for a while because I've seen nothing but good mentioned about them.


----------



## Maf 2500 (9 Jan 2022)

I'd one day like to do a tank with large groups of Hyphessobrycon elachys and Corydoras hastatus for the mimicry and co-shoaling (is that a word?)


----------



## Wookii (29 Jan 2022)

mort said:


> My battery is about to die, so I'll just say I'm sure @Ady34 has elachys tetra and they are a fish I've been wanting to keep for a while because I've seen nothing but good mentioned about them.





Maf 2500 said:


> I'd one day like to do a tank with large groups of Hyphessobrycon elachys and Corydoras hastatus for the mimicry and co-shoaling (is that a word?)



Couldn’t help dropping into Wharf Aquatics again as I was going down the M1 on the way back from a meeting this week. They still had the Reed Tetras in - much more active that your typical tetra, and it was great the way some of the males were flaring their long fins showing off to one another. Definitely getting a shoal of these when the time comes!:


----------

